# Making A 310Tb Better In Cold Weather



## lifenmt (Jan 2, 2015)

has anyone done anything to make the 310tb better for winter camping, I want to insulate the interior walls, any ideas? I also want to mount a tv in bedroom area??? thank you, Bobby


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Where do you live? Reason I ask is "winter" camping for us the PNW is a LOT different than say someone in N. Dakota.

I've never heard of anyone trying to add insulation to the walls. Might be a huge job.

If you'll have power where you winter camp, you could run space heaters.

I'd remove all water from the trailer and avoid any freezing pipes. I'd use some alternative restroom setup.


----------



## lifenmt (Jan 2, 2015)

lifenmt said:


> has anyone done anything to make the 310tb better for winter camping, I want to insulate the interior walls, any ideas? I also want to mount a tv in bedroom area??? thank you, Bobby


than you for writing back, I am living in a ski area in the sierra Nevada s , I have a heat source , but I want to insulate the wall between the toy hauler area and the living room, also I want to mount a flat screen TV in the bedroom , any ideas? And when the furnace is on there is a LOT of heat coming out of the outlet outside, is this normal? than you Bobby


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

lifenmt said:


> than you for writing back, I am living in a ski area in the sierra Nevada s , I have a heat source , but I want to insulate the wall between the toy hauler area and the living room, also I want to mount a flat screen TV in the bedroom , any ideas? And when the furnace is on there is a LOT of heat coming out of the outlet outside, is this normal? than you Bobby


I'd get some Tyvek, cut to a very snug fit...then install on the INSIDE wall of the toy hauler area. If you need to access that area, simply cut out the door opening from the TyVek and attached to the door. I think using a small amount of velco would hold the TyVek to the door.


----------



## Stumpy75 (Feb 26, 2014)

lifenmt said:


> I am living in a ski area in the sierra Nevada s , I have a heat source , but I want to insulate the wall between the toy hauler area and the living room, also I want to mount a flat screen TV in the bedroom , any ideas? And when the furnace is on there is a LOT of heat coming out of the outlet outside, is this normal? than you Bobby


Not sure on the other items, but a lot of heat coming out of the outside furnace outlet is normal. That's the exhaust for the combustion gases. A lot of the heat produced by burning propane IS transferred to the exchanger inside the furnace, which is the heat you feel inside. Probably 60% efficient?

Another thing you are going to encounter running the furnace like that in a cold environment is condensation. Between the shower, cooking and just the moisture given off by your own body, there will be a lot of moisture inside the trailer. It WILL condense on any cold spots on the walls, including the wall between the toy hauler area and the living room. Cracking open a window is the best way to get rid of it, or at least keep it to a minimum. And, yes, that does take more propane...







I have found running a small fan pointed towards the ceiling helps circulate the heat better too.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Your 301TB and our prior 301BQ are very similar. Take some time and look over the mod's I did to our prior 301BQ....the addition of the fireplace might be the perfect solution for you. It ran on AC power....no heat on glass..very safe. You could leave all day and come back to a warm trailer.


----------

